# random, bizarre flapping...



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

in the morning and around dusk, almost right on cue, sadie will suddenly start to flap her wings...like she's trying really hard to take off and fly around, only her claws are stuck to the ground...
when she does it, its not just a light breeze, its hard enough to make my cheek a little red if she does it when she's on my shoulder...

does anyone elses cockatiel do that? is it just her exercising her wings when she get out of the cage? 
 ...any ideas?


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like she's exercising to me, but I don't know how common it is for them to do it so regularly each day. Are her wings clipped, btw?


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes they are...both of her wings are clipped, but she still flies after me occassionally if i leave the room or something...
do you think that would have something to do with it?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is how they exercise their wings all my birds do it Lovebirds, Cockatiels, Quakers, Budgies 

and they do it rather the wings are clipped or not


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Holly loves to do this. When she gets all done she looks at us and gives a squawk. If we ignore her calling attention to herself she doesn’t flap her wings again, BUT if I say..”*WOOO HOOO Holly!” * She’ll do it over and over again as long as I give her a little WOO HOO. Once she sees she no longer has our attention she stops.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lola will do this whether she's perched in her cage or on my finger. It's just a way for them to stretch and exercise and is perfectly normal, especially if they haven't moved around much.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a young budgie who likes to stand on her Cat ball (lattic ball) and flap her wings and it makes it look like she's trying to take off into the air with her ball in her feet - it's pretty cute, Specially since she know's she has to place the ball up against other things before doing it, other wise the ball rolls around and she looses her balance


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh ok...awesome
i thought she was just stretching, but i thought i should check...
thanks everyone!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does this aswell, I find he does it a bit less now that he is older


----------

